# Frontline Tritak



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Has anyone used Frontline Tritak on their Havs?

Maccabee's vet recommended it for him last fall and I finally got around to applying the first dose yesterday. He was miserable last night, and neither of us got much sleep. In addition to sleeplessness, it was restless and agitated, he had a high-pitch bark (all night long), and one of his rear legs was twitching. I didn't realize his leg was twitching until I read some reviews for the product. I thought he had a flea or something bothering him and was trying to scratch. At 2am, I took him into the bathroom and used a slicker brush, followed by a CC face comb over his entire body to make sure I got out any fleas that might have been in there. Of course there were none (Maccabee hasn't been outside much lately, as we have had snow on the ground for weeks and he uses a litter box). In addition to all of the foregoing, he kept jumping off my bed and then barking for me to bring him up again. I was terrified he was going to hurt a leg or knee. Finally, at 3am I took him downstairs and put him in his expen. I fell asleep to him barking and awoke to a high-pitch bark. When I went to let him out of the expen around 6:30, he was full of energy and nearly jumped out of the expen (he's never done that) and then insisted on a game of fetch before breakfast.

I just looked online for info on Tritak and all the reviews on Amazon describe dogs with the same symptoms Maccabee experienced: http://www.amazon.com/Frontline-Tritak-3pk-Large-Dogs/product-reviews/B00B19U8FQ

Needless to say, I will not be applying Frontline Tritak again! I have a call in to his vet for a HeartGuard prescription and I will certainly be discussing Tritak with him.

I'm so careful about what I give Maccabee, and I'm so upset about this awful medication and what Maccabee went through last night.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

The vet said Maccabee's behavior last night was definitely related to the Tritak. He told me not to use it again, and to bring it back for a refund. We are putting Maccabee back on Vectra 3d.

I think Maccabee is going to get a bath and a dose of Benedryl this evening. I can't have another sleepless night and I want to make sure he is comfortable (and not jumping off my bed).


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Yikes!!! This stuff should be recalled. Glad I saw this. Thank you.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

That's horrible!! So sorry you both had to go through that!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry to hear that, Laurie. I'm glad Maccabee is okay now. Luckily it wasn't worse than it was. I had never heard of that product but thanks for letting everyone know about it.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> I had never heard of that product but thanks for letting everyone know about it.


Frontline Tritak is the replacement for Frontline Plus. It contains an additional ingredient that is affecting many dogs.

*Mary*, did you receive the envelope I sent?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes I did, Laurie. Sorry I didn't notify you. Thank you.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

That's very scary. My neighbors that have dogs said not to use Frontline because it doesn't do anything here. It was recommended to use Advantix II, which has done the trick for Tim. I stopped using it over the snowy winter but decided to start up again with both Mae and Tim. I was a bit worried since it was Mae's first application but she was fine. Have you thought of Advantix? My only downfall is that it's very toxic to cats so I apply and keep the dogs in there crates or on the floor, no furniture for 12 hours, so far so good. Once it's dry it's fine since by pets don't groom one another. Some pups are just more sensitive then others.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok this is a big concern for me because my Dionna had a similar reaction to Vectra and I will not use it on her. I switched to Frontline plus and now you are saying this is being discontinued--I am at a loss as to how to proceed.

I have a vet appointment in a few weeks; I may call them now and ask them to put aside some of the frontline plus if they still have it.

As you described what was happening with Maccabee, I could see it within my mind's eye because something like that happened to me. It is horrible to witness and you must have really been suffering right along with Maccabee


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

andra said:


> Ok this is a big concern for me because my Dionna had a similar reaction to Vectra and I will not use it on her. I switched to Frontline plus and now you are saying this is being discontinued--I am at a loss as to how to proceed.
> 
> I have a vet appointment in a few weeks; I may call them now and ask them to put aside some of the frontline plus if they still have it.
> 
> As you described what was happening with Maccabee, I could see it within my mind's eye because something like that happened to me. It is horrible to witness and you must have really been suffering right along with Maccabee


According to various internet sites, Frontline Plus is NOT being discontinued, but many vets will no longer carry it and will carry Frontline Tritak instead. I believe Frontline Plus is available at Costco.

Frontline Plus no longer works in my area and Maccabee did fine on Vectra, so I'll switch him back to that.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Let us know how the Vectra works on Maccabee.

What part of NOVA are you from?


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Vectra works for Maccabee -- we've used it before. We are in Reston. Are you also in NOVA?

FWIW, the only time we ever found a tick on Maccabee, he was in Dillsburg, PA and we were using Frontline Plus. I mentioned this to the vet and he said he's had reports that Frontline Plus may no longer be effective in NOVA. That is why we originally switched to Vectra. I'm not sure why he suggested switching to Tritak. I think he said it covers more and maybe it was less expensive.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Yikes! Poor pup. I'm in DC and have been using Frontline Plus with no issues. I'll have to ask my vet about its effectiveness next time we go in.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

You really have to do your own research these days. Drugs recommended by MD's or DVM's are sometimes not in your or your pets best interest. Sometimes it's just a marketing thing and sometimes just laziness/ineptness.
I've experienced this over the years, personally with MD's. (The pretty, young drug company rep has left samples and the Doctor helps promote. Don't know if they get kickbacks, but sometimes it appears that way):blah:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My vet's office doesn't sell any flea/tick stuff. They have a hand-out of recommendations, pros and cons. But you can get all the different brand products at Petco or Petsmart, and they don't like to be in the sales business.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I grew up in Vienna VA and now live in Oakhill, which is right near Reston and Herndon.

Thus far the frontline plus is working for us; my dog is apricot colored so if a tick were to get on her, I would spot it pretty quickly. I guess if she starts to get a lot of ticks (which has not happened at all so far) then I would have to work with my vet. I think every dog is different and we all have to do what is in their best interests 

I work in healthcare and I have witnessed what Den & Barb wrote. I don't think my vet is like that at all as he is a very ethical provider however not every vet is and it is good to be mindful of this!


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Prince has been very uncomfortable, licking , itching like crazy since Wednesday, after his vet visit!! I found ONE live flea on him this morning and I was freaking out and don't know how to help him without applying other dose of preventive medicine. He never play with other dog since I had him.
The breeder did gave him advantage II two weeks ago and I can do nothing till Mid June...
:brick:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yikes! This sucks! My guys are always hiking so I need something that works. I've been doing of with frontline Plus along with the Preventic collar. 

Both my boys had a reaction to Advantix after being on it for months. They literally went nuts on it and broke out in a rash!


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Vectra works for Maccabee -- we've used it before. We are in Reston. Are you also in NOVA?
> 
> FWIW, the only time we ever found a tick on Maccabee, he was in Dillsburg, PA and we were using Frontline Plus. I mentioned this to the vet and he said he's had reports that Frontline Plus may no longer be effective in NOVA. That is why we originally switched to Vectra. I'm not sure why he suggested switching to Tritak. I think he said it covers more and maybe it was less expensive.


The Vet office is recommended the Frontline Plus, do you think its really doesn't work in NOVA? ( I live in Ashburn)
Any idea of the preventive collars?
Should I get one for him? or bath him with special shampoo? 
I feel so bad when I see him itching and licking his body..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carmenchanwong said:


> Prince has been very uncomfortable, licking , itching like crazy since Wednesday, after his vet visit!! I found ONE live flea on him this morning and I was freaking out and don't know how to help him without applying other dose of preventive medicine. He never play with other dog since I had him.
> The breeder did gave him advantage II two weeks ago and I can do nothing till Mid June...
> :brick:


Yes, you can certainly do something without using more harsh chemicals! Remember, if you find even one on him, it is likely that there are more hiding in your house. Give him a very thorough bath, making sure to soap all areas well. (use a tear free shampoo on his head) Then put ALL his bedding in the washing machine on the HOT cycle to kill any eggs in that. I have had very good luck with Sentry Natural Defense rug powder, which is an herbal flea killer, made of herbal essential oils. You sprinkle it on all carpeted areas, rub it in, then wait as long as you can stand before vacuuming it back up. It SAYS to wait 24 hours, but it was too much for me. It doesn't smell bad&#8230; just VERY strongly like a spice cabinet!  I waited several hours then vacuumed thoroughly. Never had a flea return.

Oh, also, after vacuuming, remember to replace the bag in your vacuum and through the old one into the OUTSIDE trash, so there is no chance of leaving live fleas or eggs inside the bag. If you have a bagless vac, dump the contents outside, then wash out your canister as per directions.

Since starting this routine, I haven't had a single problem with fleas. If we are with dogs where I think there MIGHT have been contact with fleas, I do the routine prophylactically. I don't use flea and tick preventative for the fleas&#8230; but we live in a high-Lyme area, so he does need protection from the ticks.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Carmenchanwong said:


> The Vet office is recommended the Frontline Plus, do you think its really doesn't work in NOVA? ( I live in Ashburn)
> Any idea of the preventive collars?
> Should I get one for him? or bath him with special shampoo?
> I feel so bad when I see him itching and licking his body..





lfung5 said:


> Yikes! This sucks! My guys are always hiking so I need something that works. I've been doing of with frontline Plus along with the Preventic collar.
> 
> Both my boys had a reaction to Advantix after being on it for months. They literally went nuts on it and broke out in a rash!


any idea to help him to get rid of the horrible critters? He's still itching himself after I caught one


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, one other note… You might want to check with your vet about the idea of giving him some Benadryl to help with the itch. If he has a flea allergy (and it's not uncommon) even one flea bite could make him itch all over. And that won't go away immediately, even if you get rid of any live fleas in the environment. It WILL get better even if you do nothing (assuming you get rid of the fleas) but it could take some time.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

krandall said:


> Yes, you can certainly do something without using more harsh chemicals! Remember, if you find even one on him, it is likely that there are more hiding in your house. Give him a very thorough bath, making sure to soap all areas well. (use a tear free shampoo on his head) Then put ALL his bedding in the washing machine on the HOT cycle to kill any eggs in that. I have had very good luck with Sentry Natural Defense rug powder, which is an herbal flea killer, made of herbal essential oils. You sprinkle it on all carpeted areas, rub it in, then wait as long as you can stand before vacuuming it back up. It SAYS to wait 24 hours, but it was too much for me. It doesn't smell bad&#8230; just VERY strongly like a spice cabinet!  I waited several hours then vacuumed thoroughly. Never had a flea return.
> 
> Oh, also, after vacuuming, remember to replace the bag in your vacuum and through the old one into the OUTSIDE trash, so there is no chance of leaving live fleas or eggs inside the bag. If you have a bagless vac, dump the contents outside, then wash out your canister as per directions.
> 
> Since starting this routine, I haven't had a single problem with fleas. If we are with dogs where I think there MIGHT have been contact with fleas, I do the routine prophylactically. I don't use flea and tick preventative for the fleas&#8230; but we live in a high-Lyme area, so he does need protection from the ticks.


I bought him home at memorial day, and the breeder did gave him a bath a day before. should I bath him today or wait for couple more days?

We have tiles, hardwood floor and a big piece of area rug. I'm trying to pour a cup of vinegar in a bucket with warm water and mop the tiles and wood floor area , do you think its will work? I used to use vinegar rather than bleach to clean the floor.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carmenchanwong said:


> I bought him home at memorial day, and the breeder did gave him a bath a day before. should I bath him today or wait for couple more days?
> 
> We have tiles, hardwood floor and a big piece of area rug. I'm trying to pour a cup of vinegar in a bucket with warm water and mop the tiles and wood floor area , do you think its will work? I used to use vinegar rather than bleach to clean the floor.


If he has fleas on him, even one, I would DEFINITELY give him a bath. It won't hurt him in the least. Waiting will only allow the fleas, and if you saw one, you can bet there are more! to bite him more. Vacuuming even your hard floor areas is more important than mopping. Almost nothing can kill the eggs before they hatch, so physical removal (though vacuuming) is the best bet. But it's the rugs that are most likely to harbor unwanted guest. I would treat them with the Sentry Natural Defense. My understanding is that you can also use diatomaceous earth for this, but I've never done it personally.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

krandall said:


> Yes, you can certainly do something without using more harsh chemicals! Remember, if you find even one on him, it is likely that there are more hiding in your house. Give him a very thorough bath, making sure to soap all areas well. (use a tear free shampoo on his head) Then put ALL his bedding in the washing machine on the HOT cycle to kill any eggs in that. I have had very good luck with Sentry Natural Defense rug powder, which is an herbal flea killer, made of herbal essential oils. You sprinkle it on all carpeted areas, rub it in, then wait as long as you can stand before vacuuming it back up. It SAYS to wait 24 hours, but it was too much for me. It doesn't smell bad&#8230; just VERY strongly like a spice cabinet!  I waited several hours then vacuumed thoroughly. Never had a flea return.
> 
> Oh, also, after vacuuming, remember to replace the bag in your vacuum and through the old one into the OUTSIDE trash, so there is no chance of leaving live fleas or eggs inside the bag. If you have a bagless vac, dump the contents outside, then wash out your canister as per directions.
> 
> Since starting this routine, I haven't had a single problem with fleas. If we are with dogs where I think there MIGHT have been contact with fleas, I do the routine prophylactically. I don't use flea and tick preventative for the fleas&#8230; but we live in a high-Lyme area, so he does need protection from the ticks.


I went to pet store and find the Sentry Natural Defense, they have a lot different natural products, but for puppies 12 weeks and older.... I didn't get any coz Prince is not even 11 weeks old.....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carmenchanwong said:


> I went to pet store and find the Sentry Natural Defense, they have a lot different natural products, but for puppies 12 weeks and older.... I didn't get any coz Prince is not even 11 weeks old.....


I wouldn't use any ON him, but that wasn't what I was suggesting anyway. You can check with your vet, but I can't see there would be any problem treating your rugs with the powder. Assuming the stage of house training of an 11 week old puppy, my guess is that you're not letting him spend much time on the rugs anyway.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

RoutineAvocado said:


> Yikes! Poor pup. I'm in DC and have been using Frontline Plus with no issues. I'll have to ask my vet about its effectiveness next time we go in.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good to know someone live around the area, maybe we can schedule some playdate eace:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I tried the natural stuff but it only made the ticks jump off my dogs when we got home from our hikes. I treat my carpets with Virbec. It's a spray that kills ticks. I use the preventic collars and they do a good job considering we are hiking in tick populated places. They are good for 3 months. I actually switch them out every 2 months thru November. I give them a break from Dec-April. Then I just use the Frontline plus during those months.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I tried the natural stuff but it only made the ticks jump off my dogs when we got home from our hikes. I treat my carpets with Virbec. It's a spray that kills ticks. I use the preventic collars and they do a good job considering we are hiking in tick populated places. They are good for 3 months. I actually switch them out every 2 months thru November. I give them a break from Dec-April. Then I just use the Frontline plus during those months.


I don't usually use the Sentry Natural Defense spray that you use ON the dog very often either, Linda, though I have added it as an extra layer of protection when going into a known tick-infested area. It tends to make Kodi's coat feel sticky, even though it does seem to help. It also is VERY strong smelling, and I know dogs don't really like strong smelling things on them (unless they smell really bad! )

I prefer the Natural Defense carpet powder because it doesn't have any toxic chemicals in it, but between that and a good vacuuming, you can rid your house of the buggers. (and their eggs)I'd consider the collars if I had a dog in a puppy cut, but on Kodi, it would just make a mess!


----------

